

Announcing: open sourcing of ide-back end - saidajigumi
https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2015/03/announce-ide-backend

======
saidajigumi
This post also discusses ide-backend-client[1], a JSON gateway intended for
use by editor integrations. A video demonstrating its use via an Emacs mode[2]
is linked in the post.

I may have a go at an "ide-backend-msgpack", as an excuse to dig into NeoVim's
msgpack-rpc support[3]. Given the close relation between msgpack and JSON,
perhaps it's best to simply extend ide-backend-client with msgpack support.

[1] [https://github.com/chrisdone/ide-backend-
client](https://github.com/chrisdone/ide-backend-client)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwi1p2CLW54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwi1p2CLW54)

[3] [http://neovim.org/doc/user/msgpack_rpc.html#msgpack-rpc-
vim-...](http://neovim.org/doc/user/msgpack_rpc.html#msgpack-rpc-vim-
functions)

